# Which 4x4 Method do you use?



## Godmil (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought it may be interesting to get a snapshot of the current methods people use for 4x4, then see how it compares over the years.
Please pick your main/preferred method.
If you can't decide which your main one is, multiple options are allowed, but I'd prefer if you didn't tick too many.

I've only just got into 4x4 and I changed the other week from Yau to Hoya, I'm worried it's not as efficient, but I prefer the move groups, so it's more fun for me.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yau 2 pair/Redux 6-2-2-2-2, Yau if white or yellow is nicer.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Redux at the moment, trying to learn yau... so hard.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 12, 2012)

Meyer. I'm equally fast with OBLBL and standard reduction, but I still consider Meyer my main.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 12, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Meyer. I'm equally fast with OBLBL and standard reduction, but I still consider Meyer my main.



I've never heard of Meyer, do you have a link?


----------



## applemobile (Sep 12, 2012)

I think what i use is Yau. Its just something i came up with my self after i got so frustrated looking for edge pairs in the D layer. I have selected Yau, as i think i just use a horribly inefficient way.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2012)

CN Yau with 3-2-2-2-2-3 pairing.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 12, 2012)

Sandwich.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 12, 2012)

Sandwich? cripes I really thought I'd found all the methods people would use. Well if nothing else this thread could be useful for anyone wanting to make a "4x4 speedsolving methods" wiki page.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2012)

I also use sandwich.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 12, 2012)

Already made a thread like this.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 12, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Already made a thread like this.



That's quite cool, but I'm more specifically wanting to see if there is a trend away from standard reduction to something like yau or hoya, particularly now people like feliks have moved to Yau.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2012)

Meyer


----------



## blade740 (Sep 12, 2012)

RouxByFour.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 12, 2012)

Yau, with 323


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 12, 2012)

Whats this Meyer talk. 
But i dont understand the method. Its opposite centers, FB, center and edges. Well, how do you do edges without messing up FB?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2012)

How are Meyer users pairing edges?

Is there a specific way to do this?


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 12, 2012)

consider adding z4 to the list.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2012)

omg what about ROAR and Akimoto Columns?!?!?!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> How are Meyer users pairing edges?
> 
> Is there a specific way to do this?



Pair on M
?


----------



## jincronics_07 (Sep 12, 2012)

yau and hoya,im just practcing hoya method.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> Pair on M
> ?



Oh right, so it's like standard redux in that there's isn't really a specified edge pairing method hmm...


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 12, 2012)

I use Yau.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 12, 2012)

PBs are with Yau, also messing around with my lolmethod BOBSLBL and several variations of it, and trying to switch to one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 12, 2012)

I know 3 methods
Standard reduction
Cage
and My own method I made a video explaining it
I use Ruduction the most.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 12, 2012)

My typical 4x4x4 solve:
Centers with commutators
Edges with r2
Corners with Old Pochmann and some commutators


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> My typical 4x4x4 solve:
> Centers with commutators
> Edges with r2
> Corners with Old Pochmann and some commutators



Win. I really shows I don't practice 4BLD enough that I didn't think of this.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 12, 2012)

I use reduction with 32223 pairing. Average about 53 at the moment


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Redux because the word reminds me of Roux and Roux makes me happy.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I know 3 methods
> Standard reduction
> Cage
> and My own method I made a video explaining it
> I use Ruduction the most.



Did you manage to solve the cube with your "method"? If so, how?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 12, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Did you manage to solve the cube with your "method"? If so, how?



Its still in development http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCdcDuJldkQ


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 13, 2012)

OBLBL.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 13, 2012)

Yau but I'm learning Hoya and I am seriously considering switching, so I picked that too.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Win. I really shows I don't practice 4BLD enough that I didn't think of this.





I truely solve (ot attempt) it more BLD than in a regular fashion.
DNF's are obviously fixed in BLD style too.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 13, 2012)

1.left 4x3x1 
2.right center
3.3 edge pairs put in the right face
4.pair edges.
5.second block
6.cmll
7.lse+parity

basicly, just another roux reduction


----------



## cubernya (Oct 22, 2012)

I use an undocumented method  I have no intentions on releasing it though, since I'm not completely sure it has potential


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 23, 2012)

rawr dinosoar


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 23, 2012)

I use Reduction right now but I'm thinking about switching to Yau.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 23, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Yau 2 pair/Redux 6-2-2-2-2, Yau if white or yellow is nicer.



Please excuse my unknowing, but what do the numbers mean? I've seen them before on others but idk what they mean.


----------



## RubiXer (Oct 23, 2012)

Meyer <3


----------



## Akiro (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm using Reduction with 3-2-2-2-3 edge pairing.

Where do you learn Hoya?


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 23, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Please excuse my unknowing, but what do the numbers mean? I've seen them before on others but idk what they mean.



It simply means the number of edges paired up at a time. For example, 6-2-2-2-2 must be a typo, because there are only 12 edges. So you set it up after the centers to pair up 6 edges at a time, and then 2 more, and 2 after that, until all the edges are done. A more common edge pairing method would be 32223.

I use reduction btw, 32223 on M-slice.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know what method I use. I guess the way I learned 4x4 was from MM&P. I don't like that method. When I either put my 4x4 back together or get a new one, I'll be learning K4 and Yau. I especially don't know for sure what method I use since I've only solved a 4x4 twice.


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 23, 2012)

i don't even do 4x4 really but if i did i'd probably right now use Redux into CFOP
i wanna learn OBLBL though


----------



## tx789 (Oct 23, 2012)

stanard reduction with m slice paring


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2012)

I just use what I've always used: too stupid to learn new things!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 23, 2012)

Since, apparently I haven't posted in this thread yet(even though I voted on it a month ago), I use 4-4-2-2 CN Redux.


----------



## WBCube (Oct 23, 2012)

My Yau is incredibly inefficient. Instead of 32223 I'm more like 363 and I spend half a minute just looking for edges


----------



## already1329 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yau.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Yau with 6-3.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Redux with 2-2-2-2-2-2. Efficiency yo.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Redux into 3-2-2-2-3 and then roux!


----------



## ottozing (Oct 23, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Since, apparently I haven't posted in this thread yet(even though I voted on it a month ago), I use 4-4-2-2 CN Redux.



How do you solve the first 8 edges with 4-4? Do you setup 2, slice, setup 2 more, and then slice back in a 6 pairing way?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

One way to solve 4 is to set up one, slice to pair it, and then proceed with normal 3-pairing technique to result in a total of 4 solved after undoing the slice. Don't know for sure what he does, though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 24, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Since, apparently I haven't posted in this thread yet(even though I voted on it a month ago), I use 4-4-2-2 CN Redux.



Do you think that 4-4-2-2 is actually a good idea or are you simply trying to be different?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2012)

Now that I think about out 4422 might be better for me than what I already do because 222222 is inefficient imo and any 6 pairing takes too long because I look for pieces too much.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 24, 2012)

How is 222222 inefficient? Can you show me some evidence?


----------



## Escher (Oct 24, 2012)

I still use Nakaji method/freeslice... Solve 4 and store on U, z2, same again, then l4e.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 24, 2012)

Akiro said:


> Where do you learn Hoya?



I link to one of Brests reconstructions in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38376-4x4-Hoya-method-single-26-59
Also there are some descriptions in it.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## pdilla (Oct 24, 2012)

Just switched from reduction to Yau. Best decision ever.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 25, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Just switched from reduction to Yau. Best decision ever.



This.

I just learned Yau and on my tenth or so timed solve with it I got a 1:20. I average 1:10 with redux, so I think I might be smashing my PBs pretty soon.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Oct 25, 2012)

Right now I'm using Yau with 32223 or something for speed solves but I'm trying to work towards something like Z4 with 4x4 EPLL.


----------



## Joey VOV (Aug 18, 2013)

Hoya method for the win. I switched from Reduction, to yau, to hoya.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 18, 2013)

Joey VOV said:


> Hoya method for the win. I switched from Reduction, to yau, to hoya.


I agree.


----------

